# Blind Date



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Since I have never met any of you before, I guess I won't recognize you at the convention. I will have a booth in the new building, the one with the rustic furniture. Stop in and introduce yourselves. I'll be the long-haired guy wearing the bandana.


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

ok will stop in will be there on wed, sometime see you in a week 
Bobby


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Will do see you threre!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll be the retarded one following two beagles


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I'll be the retarded one following two beagles


That aint no ****, either.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Mister ED said:


> That aint no ****, either.



:lol::lol::lol:

You guys are such kidders... I think :yikes:


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you think they would frown on me having a bacardi and coke while I'm sitting at my booth? lol


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Wait till the apple pie comes around. The rum and coke is for mortal drinkers.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> That aint no ****, either.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG ... that was some funny ch!t. I had to watch it twice.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> OMG ... that was some funny ch!t. I had to watch it twice.


Glad I finally hit your funny bone. It was all in fun anyway! At least I know your last name now :lol:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

griffondog said:


> Wait till the apple pie comes around. The rum and coke is for mortal drinkers.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Today I picked up the final ingredients I need to make 6 gallons. I brought 4 gallons last year and had to hide one to be able to have it at the Auction. Hopefully this supply will meet the demand!

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you for the cupfull I had last year el' presindte' 


oh, and the traps tooo


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

A friend of mine makes that stuff. I usually only have it once a year. Not sure how my body will react to having it twice in one year! Maybe I should spend the week training


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll be the tall guy with the swollen belly (the Doctors said I would have some swelling after the hernia surgery.....Three years ago, I guess it takes a while to go down) I'll also be wearing a Muzzy hat with convention buttons on it.

Happy Trapping, Joe


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Today I picked up the final ingredients I need to make 6 gallons. I brought 4 gallons last year and had to hide one to be able to have it at the Auction. Hopefully this supply will meet the demand!
> 
> John


Wow I didn't realize it was so good you could auction it off :yikes:


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

love to meet you,but im a bit far away.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Not aloud to hang around with longhairs.....


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

motorcop1 said:


> Not aloud to hang around with longhairs.....


I think this two week vacation is going to his head already.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

motorcop1 said:


> Not aloud to hang around with longhairs.....


I'm hoping to get a haircut before I head up to Evart. It's touching my ears. I feel like I should be wearing tie-dyed shirts and listening to the Grateful Dead! :yikes:

(I much prefer Rush, Disturbed, Metallica, Black Sabbath, Queensryche, and Def Leppard with a little Johnny Cash and Gordon Lightfoot thrown in for variety. )

Two and a half days! Anyone else planning to come Wednesday (to help set up :help::lol?

John


----------

